# CADPAT-Madness!



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2012)

Okay... this CADPAT thing is hurting my head. Does supply issue CADPAT "overalls" aka ski pants? I just return my Goretex Green ski pants and the Supply Tech, instead gave me a pair of CADPAT wind pants. nsn 8415-21-921-7034.

Does anyone have the CADPAT bib pants? I just want to make sure I didn't make a mistake. He was a young guy behind the counter, so it makes me wonder.

Your thoughts?
TN


----------



## Jimmy_D (14 Mar 2012)

yes there are cadpat biv pants, but I have only seen them issued to members going up north.


----------



## MikeL (14 Mar 2012)

There are CADPAT bib pants,  someone in supply told me you can't get them or the parka unless you are heading up north.  Seen some guys with CADPAT bib pants and parka though, and I don't think they were ever up north.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Mar 2012)

I have them both and actually replaced my green ones with CADPAT ones a few years back, no questions asked.

If people aren't getting them now, its probably because they ordered about 20,000 too few and don't have enough for everyone in the Army to get them.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Mar 2012)

Some days in Gagetown training area playing OPFOR can be pretty cold on the skidoos... just saying.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Mar 2012)

I had my OD parka and bib pants replaced for CADPAT ones in 2003, they are both still in the plastic. I haven't been north since 1976.


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have them both and actually replaced my green ones with CADPAT ones a few years back, no questions asked.
> 
> If people aren't getting them now, its probably because they ordered about 20,000 too few and don't have enough for everyone in the Army to get them.



No. It's because we canned the outstanding quantities on them from the contract and put that saved money into purchasing more of the jackets and windpants quicker.

We did that when it became obvious (such as at Gagetown) when we did the bulk exchanges that 90% of the originally issued olive drab gortex overalls and parkas were being returned by the troops years later still in their original sealed plastic bags. Why spend money on shit that the vast majority of troops (including certain operational units at Gagetown whom I supervised the exchange for) were not using? Instead, the funds went to getting jackets and windpants in quicker so that the troops at the end of the issue project wouldn't be waiting years to receive their stuff (they'd probably still be waiting! Not quite, but I'm sure you get my point). They go to pers posted into field operational units.

I know that I have posted that on this site before; probably in one of the other umpteen million cadpat threads.


----------



## fraserdw (14 Mar 2012)

6 months ago my WO got out and he got to keep his OD Parka and Bibs because they are issuing new CADPAT ones to troops.  This month I turned in my winter gear as I am getting out next year and ....guess what....... they are collecting the OD stuff back as they are short CADPAT issue.  Funny how a few budget squeezes make such a great difference.


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> 6 months ago my WO got out and he got to keep his OD Parka and Bibs because they are issuing new CADPAT ones to troops.  This month I turned in my winter gear as I am getting out next year and ....guess what....... they are collecting the OD stuff back as they are short CADPAT issue.  Funny how a few budget squeezes make such a great difference.



Guess what?? As his was OD *gortex*, he should have been required to turn his in too. That sup tech fucked up - big time. Please do not tell me your location; it wouldn't be nice in the end.

It's got nothing to do with shortfalls. ALL gortex, of whatever generation, is supposed to be returned. OD stuff can be used by cadets, rangers etc - not just by us. 

I detest suppies that ignore rules because they don't get the big picture down there on the clothing counter with their, "Oh well, we don't use this stuff anymore, so we don't need it." That's NOT the way it works - it can be, and usually is, redistributed to further users after us.



Aggghhhh: Edit to add: I see you are in Gagnam; I shall be facebooking a certain person there this evening. I am quite certain he will not be amused to hear the latest and will correct said issue within one of his sections - if only for the sake of the sup tech who's fucking up (less their butt end up charged for not obeying the regulations pertaining to gortex return).


----------

